# Oh wow...



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Sadly prices are skyrocketing and we're experiencing the trickle down effects.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep - inflation, ain't it great?

Why don't you move to the barn next door?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That really stinks.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

thats horrible im so sorry


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Its only an extra 25 bucks a month. And that is still very cheap for pasture board. I dont think its that bad at all.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd look around for more places, though. That have better facilities because it doesn't sound like it's worth that much. There's probably a place better that is WORTH paying that much.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I completely understand. I was boarding my horse for FREE at my friend's, until she left her job. I ultimately was charged only 180 for a sweeeet deal (trails, big stall, paddock, pasture, family owned). Now I'm moving (150 = stall, small paddock, turnout, trails, small arena) plus hay, so extra $100. $250 total, not including beet pulp, shoes, etc. I'm thinking it's worth it for what I get in return from Willy - therapy!!!! hahaha. I know the battle though....they ain't cheap. :wink: Around here most board is 200-300/month. Sounds normal to me.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

i have a feeling that barns all over america are going to raise prices pretty soon if they haven't already! At our barn with grain/hay/gas prices going up the cost of taking care of a horse has gone up $25 a month!! (not the cost of board, the actual cost to the barn). We have almost 60 horses at our barn. If you do the math, our barn isn't making as much money on board as it was even a month ago! Sad thing is, there's no telling when the prices are going to stop raising and start to even out. 

If you're going to get a better deal for your money across the street I'd move there. But I'd ask them if they're planning on raising the cost of board as well.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

i would like to add though that most average places around here charge at least 400-600 a month!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah...check across the street.  
I hate inflation lol.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

:shock: Holey moley


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

my board went up in Feb. From 415 to 440. That's without tax and only includes the stall, grain, hay and turnout. Everything else is extra. 
It's just part of horse ownership.
Just like the gas prices going up... it's part of owning a car.

But i would look into other barns where you feel that spending $300/month is justified by the services. The place across the street seems like a good choice.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with Appy! Inflation...everything's been going up lately, it's a drag. :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah i know, everything horse related is going to raise its price and soon well all have to be selling are horses. :shock: :shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Gingerrrrr said:


> yeah i know, everything horse related is going to raise its price and soon well all have to be selling are horses. :shock: :shock:


Nope, I'll just work harder..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's unfortunate. You would never seen the barn taking care of your fl spray, I find that little odd. Not something they care for here.

Have you done research as to what might be available around where you are? from what you are describing I agree that the $300.00 does not sound worth the board.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Gingerrrrr said:


> yeah i know, everything horse related is going to raise its price and soon well all have to be selling are horses. :shock: :shock:


I'll never sell Vega, I don't care if i have to sleep in the stall with her to be able to pay for her.

Like i said before, it just comes with the ownership of horses. You don't see everyone with big SUV's selling them because of the gas price. and I doubt you'll see everyone with horses selling them because of the price increase.

Even all the food prices are going up for humans. We have to deal with the prices because we (obviously) need food to survive.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree- I'll do whatever I can to keep my horse.  
But yeah, inflation does suck. With gas prices high too, ahh, it's not very fun. But yeah, if you work hard, you CAN defeat it!


----------

